
Ask HN: How to create a parsable/searchable resume? - frankbank
I assume that some companies scale their efforts by automatically parsing&#x2F;searching resumes. Unfortunately, text-dump tools like &quot;pdftotext&quot; mangle some text of my resume, which was created with libreoffice.
======
wnm
build a static html version, host it online, e.g. on your github account (with
github pages).

I'm working on a couple of tools to make that whole process easier.

\- ResumeExporter
([https://github.com/programmercv/resume_exporter](https://github.com/programmercv/resume_exporter)),
a tool to extract your resume data from linkedin, stackoverflow, xing etc.

\- A jekyll theme, to host your resume on github pages
([https://github.com/programmercv/theme](https://github.com/programmercv/theme))

It's all very much still work in progress, so stay tuned :)

